# Exterior LED strips (Canada)



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

99cents said:


> Need about 200’. Suggestions?


Move away from the ice and snow..........


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> Move away from the ice and snow..........


This will be a budget number for next summer. I am predicting summer 2020 will fall on July 16.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Cheap $hit from amazon. Probably want to go with 24v, not 12 in your application. You'll need to run 3 home runs with that length at 24vdc.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

JoeSparky said:


> Cheap $hit from amazon. Probably want to go with 24v, not 12 in your application. You'll need to run 3 home runs with that length at 24vdc.


Or more, and I would not take it to the limit.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I like flexfireleds.com. Call them, get set up with contractor pricing and they will help you design the system.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Talk to your local LED supplier, not the typical wholesaler. Down here I use LED World and they always steer me in the right direction.


Tim.


----------

